# FF Culture Media



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Do you guy make your own media or buy it?


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I buy repashy, I couldn't find a recipe that didn't stink or mold without the hassle of trying to mail order additives. There are some good recipes out there I'm sure. But people don't share the awesome ones.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Please read here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/224481-ff-media.html


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> Please read here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/224481-ff-media.html


Ok thanks.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

making your own is cheaper but I guess ordering it or hitting a show is more convenient. some stuff I had to order to make my own.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> making your own is cheaper but I guess ordering it or hitting a show is more convenient. some stuff I had to order to make my own.



Ok I'll try it out.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I make my own.

I use the "Frog Forum Media" recipe and I supplement this recipe with SuperPig to raise carotenoid levels.

Most items can be found cheaply at discount stores (Costco, Walmart, etc) except for the Brewers Yeast, Methylparaben, and SuperPig which I order online in larger sizes.

I have less odor from this recipe than I've had with other mixes and the fly production of both melanogaster and hydei is great.


James


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive been using NEherp mix

I'm planning on trying my own. I want it to be as "organic" as possible with no chemicals. Frogs eat what the bugs eat...


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Good point.

If you want you can delete the methylparaben.
(Even though methylparaben is naturally occuring it still may be seen as a chemical)

Cinnamon and vineagar can be substituted as mold inhibitors
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/97353-fruit-fly-media-preservative.html

The "Frog Forum Medium" already contains cinnamon so the methylparaben could be deleted and the 50/50 vineagar/water mix used to make the mix. (May need some optimizing in amounts)

Other recipes use propionic acid as a preservative (also naturally occuring) but have reported it to be less active as a mold preventative.



Many different media will work to raise fruit flies. It comes down to personal choice, etc. I feel that the "Frog Forum Medium" is similar to most other commercially sold media. It also has a good proportion of Bakers Yeast which makes it loaded with nutrition.

Repashy makes an excellent media (Superfly) that has many nutritional boosts added already.

In the end there are two crowds, those that choose to buy and those that choose to make their own.

James


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

The recipe I use suggests cinnamon and methyl only in hydei cultures but I just use the same mix for both. It smells good when your making your cultures


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

My all time favorite recipe. Works like a champ and the smell is very minimal.

4 C potato flakes
1 C powder sugar
1/2 C brewers yeast 
1 T spirulina
2 T cinnamon
2 T methyl


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Fishing groundbait and water does the trick for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Tzunu'un said:


> I make my own.
> 
> I use the "Frog Forum Media" recipe and I supplement this recipe with SuperPig to raise carotenoid levels.
> 
> ...



What is the frog forum medias recipe?


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I made a small typo in the post.
It's called "Frog Forum Medium" and is a recipe by John Clare.

You can Google it and it will show up.

It is:

*6 cups Potato Flakes* (You want to buy one that is basically just potatoes. I buy the cheapest generic at Walmart. You need to process/pulse the flakes slightly in a food processor to get smaller uniform flakes to keep the mix from separating. Do not process to a powder....you want small flakes.
*2 cups Brewer's Yeast.* (I buy from Josh's Frogs, but you can also buy this in tubs for horse supplementation)
*1 cup Powdered Sugar*
*2 tablespoons Ground Cinnamon* (cheap in a large container at Costco)
*2 tablespoons Paprika*
*3 teaspoons Methyl Paraben.* Also known as Tegosept. (I buy from Josh's Frogs)

(In my set up / conditions, I also add ~5 tablespoons (~1/3 cup) of Super Pig to make this ~4-5% SuperPig. This raises carotenoid levels.)

The original recipe calls for mixing 1/2 cup mix with 2/3 cup hot or boiling water, but I find that to be too wet under my conditions.

Instead, I use 1/3 cup mix with 3/4 cup hot water (I microwave at 1 minute per cup)....springwater or distilled is used by many, but I just use tap as our tap water is good here and I haven't seen any differences.

You may need to alter the mix / water ratio for your conditions.


James


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

After using my own mix for years, which was basically the above recipe without the methyl paraben, I tried Repashy Super Fly and probably won't be going back to custom mixes. Not a plug for the product, but it really works wonders, plus I feel it was a group effort on the forum's part to perfect it


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree. Repashy Super Fly is also my choice if I purchase premade.


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

I get my media from one of the sponsors here and love it. I've tried three different types and settled on the one I like most.

If this thread was started to determine where to start, I would recommend getting media from a sponsor that has positive feedback. That's probably the easiest way to get a hang of making cultures. Making your own recipe is more work and can be more costly if you decide you don't like it. Buy small bags from different sponsors and determine which you like most. Only you can decide that. If you don't like any of them, the best choice may be making your own.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I use Josh's frogs media right now and love it it the cheapest premade but is still expensive.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This is turning into Vendor Feedback. OP has enough answers to make an informed decision. Thread closed.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Tzunu'un said:


> I made a small typo in the post.
> It's called "Frog Forum Medium" and is a recipe by John Clare.
> 
> You can Google it and it will show up.
> ...


Ed asked me to add that this recipe is the same as the Carolina Bio Supply recipe with the only real change being the addition of cinnamon and paprika.


----------

